# ICS for tmobile?



## Jgoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Are there any ics roms for tmobile? All i see are ones for sprint and verizon

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't you just set the apns if the roms for your phone? I flashed my dx to cricket, and after flashing a rom, I set the apns and I'm good. On my gfs fascinate, I have to copy and paste a few files from the mesmerize and set the apns.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

jHutch said:


> Can't you just set the apns if the roms for your phone? I flashed my dx to cricket, and after flashing a rom, I set the apns and I'm good. On my gfs fascinate, I have to copy and paste a few files from the mesmerize and set the apns.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No, the GSM and CDMA Tabs are quite different. I believe the CDMA Tabs are p1c and the GSM is p1, so look at get.cm for that.


----------



## xz124 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes. Use the device 'p1' instead of 'p1c'. Downloads are available from http://get.cm/. The support thread for this is somewhere on xda. Too lazy to look it up, but do your research before flashing this. I'm not 100% sure tmobile is supported.


----------

